# Cialis or Viagra?



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a 52 year old male who tried a Cialis tablet for the first time last weekend and had mixed results. Nice hard erection but had trouble getting to an orgasm and when I did it wasn't very powerful. My doctor gave me a sample of both Cialis and Viagra so I will try Viagra next.

I'm wondering for guys who have tried both which do you prefer and why? Or is there something else out there worth trying? My issue is hardness and maintaining an erection for any length of time.

Thanks


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

I like Cialis - it stays active longer. I found Viagra's side effects seemed more extreme to me (face flushed, causes congestion).


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a pharmacist, and guys ask me about this stuff frequently.

Were you tense when you tried to climax?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Conrad I'm tense all the time!lol I will admit last weekend was the first time I have been with this woman sexually and the first time I have been with any woman in over 2 years so yes, I was a bit aprehensive about the entire evening. Even though I was hard it seemed like the sensitivity wasn't there, and oddly enough I swear my erection wasn't as large as my morning wood, can that be true or am I fooling myself?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Cialis, daily. And it's just your imagination. Probably.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Same issues for me as you, and I am 51 yrs old. One cause is imo a reduction in skin sensitivity on the penis. My Urologist says at our age 50%+ of men have these problems.

I use Staxyn, which is a quick acting tongue dissolving version of Levitra. It takes effect within 15 minutes for me, so it is good even for the spontaneous situation (which never occurs with my wife). I do find climax takes longer using meds. I have tried Cialis and generally like it, but it leaves me a bit more hung over with side effects the next day. I feel more natural with the Staxyn but wouldn't avoid Cialis.

I have been on Testosterone supplementation for a couple of months and it is a fountain of youth. I believe that for me the low T has been a big factor in losing my mojo. One of these days I'll attempt sex without the Staxyn. I expect success. Low T is likely for most men over 50. The gels are horrendously expensive. Injections are 1/10 the cost. If you go down this road do some research on the additional meds you might want to combat testicular shrinkage. You probably want to see an endochrinologist rather than a primary care or a urologist if you get T therapy.

The Staxyn is an affordable simple solution for me, but I think the low T is more of the real root cause.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've used both. Viagra is faster acting for me, and I believe gets me harder / maintains my erection better if I'm nervous about performance issues. It has a better effect, but just over a shorter period of time. 

I am however trying to make the full switch to Cialis. Being fully comfortable now (can't remember the last time I had a concern about getting an erection), the cialis works fine, even in some pretty low dosages (about 1/4 tab a day). And works much longer. My next doc's visit, I'm going to get a script and try out the daily cialis and nothing else for a month or so, and see how that goes.

In my experience, if you're losing sensitivity (it takes you longer), you are taking too much of it. I have found that half or more of a 100mg pill of either just kills my sensitivity. About a quarter to a third is just about right. Try reducing your dosage. Take it about 1/2 hour before. It's usually quite effective for about 6 hours, and with morning hormones and "wood" it usually carries over and works just fine into the next morning as well.

If you want "fast acting", take a 1/4 tab, and disolve in about a 1/2 cup of hot water. Drink it down. You'll be ready to go in 10 minutes.

Good luck. Don't take too much (kills feeling).


----------

